# Goat with 4 teats???



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just noticed today that one of my young does has 4 teats the same size, 2 on each side. Is that ok or will it cause problems when she has babies. And will milk come out of all 4 or just 2 ??


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

It depends on what breed she is......if she's boer I think it's ok.....if not then it is considered a defect.....if you aren't breeding registered animals and plan on showing it doesn't matter.....whether they work or not? You'll just have to wait and see......do you have a pic? I'm interested in seeing what that looks like


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> I just noticed today that one of my young does has 4 teats the same size, 2 on each side. Is that ok or will it cause problems when she has babies. And will milk come out of all 4 or just 2 ??


Well first off

What breed?

Is there any separation in between the two?

What are your plans for your goats? Show? Pet? Family milker?

Those are just a few of the questions i can think of for now.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

still said:


> It depends on what breed she is......if she's boer I think it's ok.....if not then it is considered a defect.....if you aren't breeding registered animals and plan on showing it doesn't matter.....whether they work or not? You'll just have to wait and see......do you have a pic? I'm interested in seeing what that looks like


Sorry you posted before I was done typing!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Sorry you posted before I was done typing!


Lol!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Sorry you posted before I was done typing!


She is a 4 month old pygmy mix i think not really sure. I went to buy a mini donkey from a breeder and ended up buying her too when she was a week old .And she is just a pet. I will get a pic and post in a few mins.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Sorry you posted before I was done typing!


This is a pic of her. Maybe someone can tell what breed she is will post pic of teats also


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since she will be just a pet I wouldnt worry about it. In the Boer world its quite common to have four. In fact desirable in S Africa.

She sure is cute & looks like she's been well cared for!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> She is a 4 month old pygmy mix i think not really sure. I went to buy a mini donkey from a breeder and ended up buying her too when she was a week old .And she is just a pet. I will get a pic and post in a few mins.


Hhhmmmmm.........I'm not sure about the pygmies.....maybe someone can answer that one since I have no idea


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Sorry you posted before I was done typing!


I'm sorry.....I didn't mean to hijack it from you


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well first off
> 
> What breed?
> 
> ...


Pics aren't the best it was kind of difficult to hold her and take pics. And she managed to chew off a mouth full of my hair in the process.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well first off
> 
> What breed?
> 
> ...


And she is solid white. Not sure what that black stuff is on her head .i think is pine tree sap or something.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

My pyg/nigerian has those too. I just milked her this morning and she did great! The babies go for the larger teet, they dont even bother the other one. I will see if milk comes out tonight but I am banking on no since they dont bother with them.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jewls819 said:


> My pyg/nigerian has those too. I just milked her this morning and she did great! The babies go for the larger teet, they dont even bother the other one. I will see if milk comes out tonight but I am banking on no since they dont bother with them.


Ok thanks let me know if it does I'm just curious


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe you just have little "false" teats there. I have a doe with those (I think she's a Spanish cross) who has raised 5 kids (twins and trips) without her false teats being an issue.  They can make it a little more difficult to milk her, but I doubt the babies will have any issues! 

ETA, her false teats produce no milk, and in fact, don't even have orifices!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> I believe you just have little "false" teats there. I have a doe with those (I think she's a Spanish cross) who has raised 5 kids (twins and trips) without her false teats being an issue.  They can make it a little more difficult to milk her, but I doubt the babies will have any issues!
> 
> ETA, her false teats produce no milk, and in fact, don't even have orifices!


Ok that's good to know.thanks


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> I believe you just have little "false" teats there. I have a doe with those (I think she's a Spanish cross) who has raised 5 kids (twins and trips) without her false teats being an issue.  They can make it a little more difficult to milk her, but I doubt the babies will have any issues!
> 
> ETA, her false teats produce no milk, and in fact, don't even have orifices!


Any idea what kind of goat she is?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a little difficult to tell whether she is a Pygmy or Nigerian without full body structure pics, but I would say she is one of the two, or possibly a Pygmy/Nigerian. Is she built more sturdily with short, stocky legs? Or is she more dainty with a "dairy" figure?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> It's a little difficult to tell whether she is a Pygmy or Nigerian without full body structure pics, but I would say she is one of the two, or possibly a Pygmy/Nigerian. Is she built more sturdily with short, stocky legs? Or is she more dainty with a "dairy" figure?


I will take some more pics and post.....


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> It's a little difficult to tell whether she is a Pygmy or Nigerian without full body structure pics, but I would say she is one of the two, or possibly a Pygmy/Nigerian. Is she built more sturdily with short, stocky legs? Or is she more dainty with a "dairy" figure?


Pics of her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is tall for being 4 months old...at least compared to the squares in the field fencing, she may have Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf in her but my bet is that there is a standard breed too. Cute little girl


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

liz said:


> She is tall for being 4 months old...at least compared to the squares in the field fencing, she may have Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf in her but my bet is that there is a standard breed too. Cute little girl


Thanks


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

I checked my girls extra teets and they must be false. No milk comes out.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jewls819 said:


> I checked my girls extra teets and they must be false. No milk comes out.


Ok thanks


----------

